# Nintendo Fusion (4.6 TFLOPS WUT)



## Vlondifant (22. Januar 2014)

PS4 und XBONE NEXT GEN? THINK AGAIN!

Die neue Konsole von Nintendo wurde anscheinend geleaked. Die Domain für die "Nintendo Fusion" wurde anscheinend noch vor kurzem aufgekauft und wird wahrscheinlich für die neue Konsole sein.

Verschiedene Seiten:
Updated: Nintendo's next console and portable reportedly called Nintendo Fusion | GamesBeat | Games | by Dean Takahashi
Rumour: Nintendo Fusion leaked as the Big N's new console/handheld crossover | Nintendo news | 3DS | Pocket Gamer
http://www.geekosystem.com/nintendo-fusion-rumor/

Dies könnte daran liegen, dass Nintendo sich in den Verkaufszahlen der WiiU geirrt haben.
Das wurde erst vor kurzem entdeckt, von daher denke ich mir, dass sie die Konsole etwas schneller entwickeln möchten.



Aber 4.6 TFLOP/s soll anscheinend die AMD-GPU der Nintendo Fusion drauf haben...PS4 hat grade mal 1.8 TFLOP/s.

Und sie besitzt einen Co-Prozessor...
WUT.

MfG

Vlondifant


----------



## Locuza (22. Januar 2014)

Spam um 3 Uhr Nachts, yummi.


----------



## Rikko (22. Januar 2014)

Schön wärs, Nintendo ist das einzige Urgeistein was noch über ist von den eigentlichen Konsolen /Videogame Entwicklern.
Für mich zählt Sony und MS nicht, SEGA, NINTENDO, SNK, NEC, ATARI . 
Sony hat nur Unheil über den Markt gebracht und MS damit  - Kotz 
Nintendo (WII U) bleibt wenigsten 90% seiner Linie treu ein Videogamer System zu sein.
Leider zu wenig 1st Class Soft


----------



## Locuza (22. Januar 2014)

Ich meine das Gefühl zu haben, dass die PS1-PS2 Zeiten mit zu den besten gehörten. 
Sony als Unheil zu bezeichnen wirkt da paradox. 
Und wieso ist Sony daran Schuld, dass MS mit ins Konsolengeschäft eingestiegen ist?
Was bleibt Nintendo denn treu, was Sony z.B. nicht tut?
Ist Sony (PS4) keine VideoGamer Konsole oder wie?
Und hat Nintendo entweder kein Tvii, Netflix usw. ebenfalls als Multi-Media-Angebot integriert, ebenso wie sich das ganze Gamepad dazu eignet?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. Januar 2014)

4.6 TFLOPS sollen wie erreicht werden ? 

Da bauen die einfach mal eine R9 280x OC rein oder wie ? 
Also halte das ganze für extrem Wage.


----------



## Atma (22. Januar 2014)

*Gähn*

Eine Nintendo Konsole mit 4,6 TFlops wird es ganz sicher nicht geben. Was soll die denn kosten? 2000€? Das ist schon jetzt Ente of the Year 2014.



> Sony hat nur Unheil über den Markt gebracht


Welches Unheil denn? Die PS1 Ära hat mit die besten Games überhaupt hervorgebracht. Viele Serien die sich aktuell selbst kaputt machen, haben ihren Ursprung auf der PS1 (Resident Evil *hust*).


----------



## Locuza (22. Januar 2014)

Steht in den Daten, ein custom Hawaii Chip @960 Mhz, 8 Power 8 Kerne von IBM, dazu wird noch einmal der Wiiu Chip verbaut.
Einen Handheld mit 3GB gibt es auch noch, mit einer 420 Adreno GPU von AMD, auch wenn das eig. Qualcomms IP ist, but who cares, legit rumour is legit.


----------



## beren2707 (22. Januar 2014)

Liest sich wie eine Wunschliste, klingt viel zu gut um wahr zu sein.
Trotzdem wünsche ich mir, dass es (zumindest annähernd) der Wahrheit entspricht, die Spezifikationen sind einfach klasse (besonders die Fusion Konsole; die Power und dazu die lange gewünschten Features, wie z. B. der 3DS Slot, würden die Konsole zum sicheren Megaseller machen). Sollte die Konsole so oder so ähnlich erscheinen, würde ich sie mir vermutlich sofort zum Start kaufen und dafür sogar die PS4 links liegen lassen.


----------



## Kondar (22. Januar 2014)

Locuza schrieb:


> Ich meine das Gefühl zu haben, dass die PS1-PS2 Zeiten mit zu den besten gehörten.
> ?


 
Interessant.
Die PS 1&2 + XBox1 waren für mich totale Flops und erst die PS3 bzw. XBox360 haben mich wieder zum Thema
Konsole gebracht.

@thema
Ich weiß nicht wirklich was ich davon halten soll (Fake?)
Nintendo verbaut nun "normale" HW die auch leistungstechnisch nicht hinterherhinkt?
Könnte interessant werden.


----------



## Locuza (22. Januar 2014)

Es ist natürlich eine lustige Geschichte. 
Also Fake.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (22. Januar 2014)

NpNp im Netz


----------



## Hänschen (22. Januar 2014)

Nintendo bedient doch die Kinder mit entsprechenden Spielen ... was wollen Kinder mit 4.6 TFLOPS ?


----------



## beren2707 (22. Januar 2014)

Genau, Nintendo produziert nur für Kinder... Zelda, Mario, Kirby & Co., alles Kinderkacke.  Wer spielt auch schon als Erwachsener auf Nintendoprodukten? *zu meinen "Kinderkonsolen" von SNES bis Wii sowie Gameboy bis 3DS schiel*
Wie z. B. ein neuer Zelda-Teil auf der hier angepriesenen Hardware aussehen könnte, mag ich mir kaum ausmalen.  Das wäre wirklich "Next-Gen".


----------



## rocc (22. Januar 2014)

Atma schrieb:


> Die PS1 Ära hat mit die besten Games überhaupt hervorgebracht. Viele Serien die sich aktuell selbst kaputt machen, haben ihren Ursprung auf der PS1 (Resident Evil *hust*).



Die Spiele waren damals simpel im Hinblick auf Steuerung, Grafik und Gameplay. Würde ein Spiel heute exakt so releast, würde es sich auf dem Markt nicht durchsetzen. _Man_ fordert Grafik, fordert ein innovatives, anspruchsvolles Gameplay und eine bis auf's Äußerste ausgereizte Steuerung (BF4 auf PS4 - da müssen Tasten mehrfach belegt werden). Blicke man zurück auf die ersten Star Wars-Spiele auf der PS1 stellt man fest: Die Controller waren minimal belegt.

Vielleicht war es eine Mischung aus dieser Simplizität und der psychologischen Erscheinung des Nostalgikers in jedem Menschen (INFO), dass wir alte Spiele in den Himmel loben.


----------



## Locuza (22. Januar 2014)

Ich würde eher sagen, es war noch relativ frisch und variantenreich. 
Im Zuge der HD-Umstellung sind so viele IPs gestorben, Studios untergangen und Genre-Schwerpunkte haben sich verteilt. 
Heutzutage haben japanische Studios viel einstecken  müssen, Experimente werden nicht so häufig gewagt und gewisse Spiele  würden heute leider schlecht funktionieren oder kaum reizen.


----------



## beren2707 (22. Januar 2014)

Du musst die Spiele in ihrem damaligen Kontext bewerten, das muss man bei allem Vergangenem so machen. Niemals die heutigen Maßstäbe zur Bewertung von Vergangenem anlegen. Sonst könnte man auch sagen, die GTX 8800 war ein lahmer, stromfressender Speicherkrüppel. Das wäre sie evtl. aus heutiger Sicht, damals war sie einfach High-End. Bei Spielen ist das fast noch wichtiger, da sie nicht nur dem technischen Fortschritt unterliegen, sondern eine allgemeine (Weiter-)Entwicklung auf zahlreichen Ebenen stattfindet; das schmälert aber nicht die Qualität älterer Spiele, sie werden dadurch nicht schlechter, lediglich die heutigen Maßstäbe (die aktuelle Spiele erfüllen sollten) verändern sich.

Außerdem waren und sind etliche damaligen Spiele von der Komplexität und vom Schwierigkeitsgrad (von der Liebe zum Detail ganz abgesehen) vielen heutigen Mainstream-Spielen haushoch überlegen. Ausgerechnet BF4 als Beispiel zu wählen, empfinde ich doch als sehr ungeschickt.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Januar 2014)

rocc schrieb:


> Die Spiele waren damals simpel im Hinblick auf Steuerung, Grafik und Gameplay. Würde ein Spiel heute exakt so releast, würde es sich auf dem Markt nicht durchsetzen. _Man_ fordert Grafik, fordert ein innovatives, anspruchsvolles Gameplay und eine bis auf's Äußerste ausgereizte Steuerung (BF4 auf PS4 - da müssen Tasten mehrfach belegt werden). Blicke man zurück auf die ersten Star Wars-Spiele auf der PS1 stellt man fest: Die Controller waren minimal belegt.



Ähm, nur mal so als Frage, wo verkaufen sich den heute komplexe Spiele mit anspruchsvollen Gameplay besser als die die ein simples Gameplay bieten?

Ich sehe da zumindest nicht das Spiele wie Hearts of Iron, Anno, Civilization, Neverwinter Nights 2, Temple of elemental Evil, usw. zu den großen Verkaufsschlagern gehören.
Verkaufen tun sich eigentlich ehr die Spiele die recht simpel gestrickt sind und einen überschaubaren Gameplay Umfang verfügen:

Mass Effect, The Elder Scrolls, Fallout 3, GTA, ect.

Es ist doch eigentlich so das die Spieler ehr simpel zu spielende Titel wollen die wenig Komplexität besitzen und daher auch wenig Anspruch an die Einarbeitung und ans Nachdenken stellen.
Wohl auch der Grund warum Spiele wie Action-RPGs, Shooter so erfolgreich sind das man diese Anleihen heutzutage in nahezu jedem erfolgreichen großen Game findet.
Der Rest der auf komplexe Regelwerke und viele spielerische Möglichkeiten setzt bedient doch ehr eine Niesche.

Und schaut man es sich doch mal genau an, ist der Unterschied zwischen einem neueren Titel und dem was es auf der PS1 gab doch eigentlich wirklich nur die Grafik/Präsentation. Mehr anspruchsvolle Titel als damals sind es jedenfalls nach meinen empfinden nicht.



rocc schrieb:


> Vielleicht war es eine Mischung aus dieser Simplizität und der psychologischen Erscheinung des Nostalgikers in jedem Menschen (INFO), dass wir alte Spiele in den Himmel loben.


 
Ehr die Tatsache das heutzutage alles schon mal irgendwie da war und eigentlich nur noch wenig wirklich neu wirkt, denke ich.


----------



## Voodoo2 (22. Januar 2014)

Locuza schrieb:


> Ich würde eher sagen, es war noch relativ frisch und variantenreich.
> Im Zuge der HD-Umstellung sind so viele IPs gestorben, Studios untergangen und Genre-Schwerpunkte haben sich verteilt.
> Heutzutage haben japanische Studios viel einstecken  müssen, Experimente werden nicht so häufig gewagt und gewisse Spiele  würden heute leider schlecht funktionieren oder kaum reizen.


 

schön wie du auf sogenannten spam eingehst 
finde den logikfehler



4.6 Tflops
ende des jahren zum weihnachtsgeschäft warum nicht ?
wäre doch ne schöne bescherung für die kids


----------



## Rizzard (22. Januar 2014)

Lassen wir die Leistung der neuen Nintendo Konsole mal völlig außer Acht.
Natürlich bringt Nintendo als erstes seine neue Konsole, da die Jungs als nächstes an der Reihe sind.
Aber so schnell wird die nicht kommen. Jetzt sind erst mal die Wii U Kracher dran. Das neue Zelda ist noch nicht mal erschienen und da kommen schon Gerüchte zu einer neuen Konsole?
In >2 Jahren kommt vielleicht eine neue Konsole von Nintendo, aber vorher sehe ich schwarz.


----------



## Locuza (22. Januar 2014)

Voodoo2 schrieb:


> schön wie du auf sogenannten spam eingehst
> finde den logikfehler
> 
> 4.6 Tflops
> ...


 Die Story ist natürlich nur ein Joke, ebenso die Vorstellung zum Ende dieses Jahres 4,6 TF von überhaupt irgendeiner Konsole zu sehen.
Ich würde es ja gerne lustig finden, aber leider haben solche Sachen es an sich, dass mehr als genug Leute es auch für ernst halten.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (22. Januar 2014)

Das diese Konsole so auf den Markt kommt, glaube ich erst, wenn ich sie in den Geschäften sehe...


----------



## beercarrier (22. Januar 2014)

die specs könnten stimmen. der release ist aber eher 2020. 

naja aber ibm power architecture wäre aber auch wieder selten dämlich nachdem die großen brüder zu x86 gewechselt sind, da wird das dann wieder nix mit 3rd party. naja vlt sollte nintendo ea mal zeigen wie man es richtig anstellt. ansonsten zock ich halt das mario von vor 15 jahren, soviel hat sich da nicht geändert und die meisten aller anderen interessanten games sind sowieso crossplattform (einzig bayonetta würde schmerzhaft fehlen, aber für ein game kauf ich keine konsole).


----------



## Tiz92 (22. Januar 2014)

Das klingt alles zu schön um wahr zu sein. Und auch wenn, müssen die Hersteller auf den kleinsten Gemeinsamen Nenner programieren (X1)und bei mehr Leistung werden einfach Effekte lieblos eingeführt. Ja es gibt Außnahmen.


----------



## Oberst Klink (22. Januar 2014)

Können die sich solche Geschichten nicht für den 1. April aufheben?


----------



## rocc (22. Januar 2014)

Locuza schrieb:


> Ich würde eher sagen, es war noch relativ frisch und variantenreich.
> Im Zuge der HD-Umstellung sind so viele IPs gestorben, Studios untergangen und Genre-Schwerpunkte haben sich verteilt.
> Heutzutage haben japanische Studios viel einstecken  müssen, Experimente werden nicht so häufig gewagt und gewisse Spiele  würden heute leider schlecht funktionieren oder kaum reizen.



Ich würde sagen, dass ein großes Studio heutzutage einmal mehr ein Experiment wagen kann (Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon), als früher ein kleines 5 Mann-Team ohne Nebeneinkünfte und Kapital.

Nur ein Beispiel aus meiner Jugend: Damals kam Battle Realms raus, das beste Strategiespiel, das ich je gespielt habe. In meiner Erinnerung. Tatsächlich habe ich es vor Kurzem wieder installiert und festgestellt, dass es wesentlich bessere Strategiespiele gibt. Aber da ist sie wieder, die Nostalgie.

Eine kleine Lektüre über Spieleentwickler, die zum Denken anregen sollte und hier einige Leute, in ihrer kritischen Einstellung zu neuen Spielen, vor die Wand fährt!


----------



## Atma (22. Januar 2014)

rocc schrieb:


> Tatsächlich habe ich es vor Kurzem wieder installiert und festgestellt, dass es wesentlich bessere Strategiespiele gibt. Aber da ist sie wieder, die Nostalgie.


Das hat nichts mit Nostalgie zu tun. Zu dem Zeitpunkt wo die Spiele erschienen sind, waren die nun mal top. Einfach weil es sowohl optisch als auch spielerisch nichts besseres gab. Deine Denkweise ist total Banane, denn man könnte die auf alles erdenkliche ausweiten ... Autos, Elektronik, Flugzeuge etc.

Fakt ist, die PS1 Ära hat Titel wie Resident Evil 1 - 3 oder Final Fantasy 7 - 9 hervorgebracht und die waren damals State of the Art. Es gab nichts vergleichbares. Dazu waren aufgrund der Einfachheit in allen Bereichen die Kosten massiv geringer als heute.


----------



## Cybnotic (22. Januar 2014)

Nicht das der gut Chris dann die stärkere Hardware  plötzlich will und  Tschüss PC sagt


----------



## Erquicken (23. Januar 2014)

Hey Leute also bei aller liebe aber das muss doch Fake sein, wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe gibt es wohl eine Nintendo Fusion Konsole und eine Fusion DS neu aufgelegt?
Aber wenn ich mir die Hardware angucke, dann glaube ich das nicht.

Nur als bei Spiel eine AMD Radeon™ HD 7970 GHz Edition Grafikkarte erreicht laut AMD Webseite, 4,3 TFLOPs Rechenleistung.
Eine Radeon R9 290 schafft wohl  4,8 TFLOPs. 
Und jetzt soll vielleicht schon nächstes Jahre eine Konsole mit 4,6 TFLOPs kommen???

Also ich glaube das erst wenn Nintendo selbst das Offiziell Ankündigt!!!


----------



## Erquicken (23. Januar 2014)

Ja das ist Fake. 


Eine R9 290 besitzt 2560 Shader bei einem Takt von bis zu 947MHz und Erreicht eine Leistung von *4.8 TFLOPS
*In der Nintendo Fusion sitzt aber laut Updated: Nintendo's next console and portable reportedly called Nintendo Fusion | GamesBeat | Games | by Dean Takahashi

Eine GPGPU: Custom Radeon HD RX 200 GPU CODENAME LADY (*2816 shaders @ 960 MHz, 4.60 TFLOP*/s, Fillrates: 60.6 Gpixel/s, 170 Gtexel/s)

Ich stelle fest Höhrer Takt und mehr Shader als bei der R9 290 aber soll nur 0.2 TFLOPS mehr zur Folge haben???
Eine R9 290x erreicht mit den selben Shadern nähmlich 5,6 und das bei minimaler Takt erhöhungen von 53 MHz.


----------



## MOD6699 (23. Januar 2014)

Meine Hoffnung das Nintendo einmal in ihrem Leben ein Herz für PCler zeigen und ein Zelda für den PC entwickeln wird niemals schwinden!

Weiß offtopic muss aber mal raus!


----------



## fire2002de (23. Januar 2014)

Rikko schrieb:


> Schön wärs, Nintendo ist das einzige Urgeistein was noch über ist von den eigentlichen Konsolen /Videogame Entwicklern.
> Für mich zählt Sony und MS nicht, SEGA, NINTENDO, SNK, NEC, ATARI .
> Sony hat nur Unheil über den Markt gebracht und MS damit  - Kotz
> Nintendo (WII U) bleibt wenigsten 90% seiner Linie treu ein Videogamer System zu sein.
> Leider zu wenig 1st Class Soft


 
vergiss mal nicht, ohne Nintendo hätte es Sony´s Ps1 nicht gegeben


----------



## Research (23. Januar 2014)

Mit ner Power-PC-CPU, ja. Is klar.


----------



## drstoecker (23. Januar 2014)

unrealistisch und totaler Blödsinn.


----------



## Locuza (23. Januar 2014)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Meine Hoffnung das Nintendo einmal in ihrem Leben ein Herz für PCler zeigen und ein Zelda für den PC entwickeln wird niemals schwinden!


 Zuerst entwickeln sie aber Zelda für die Playstation und dann Xbox und erst später vllt für den PC. 
20 Jahre rote Zahlen sollten Nintendo vielleicht dahin führen. 
Believe.


----------



## aloha84 (23. Januar 2014)

Das heißt nur noch 18 Jahre warten?


----------



## rocc (23. Januar 2014)

Atma schrieb:


> Deine Denkweise ist total Banane, denn man könnte die auf alles erdenkliche ausweiten ... Autos, Elektronik, Flugzeuge etc.



Sehr gut, Sherlock. Diese "bananerne Denkweise" ist nunmal Bestandteil der menschlichen Psychologie. Wie viele Leute hörst du sagen "früher war alles besser"? Diskussion beendet.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (23. Januar 2014)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Nintendo bedient doch die Kinder mit entsprechenden Spielen ... was wollen Kinder mit 4.6 TFLOPS ?


Witzig, dass Nintendo immer das Image der "Kinderspiele" inne hat und auf ein dementsprechendes Niveau heruntergeprügelt wird. Dabei sind doch gerade "Erwachsenenspiele" wie Call of Duty und Battlefield hinsichtlich der Story und der Komplexität unterstes Niveau - wieso sonst müsste man dem Spieler ständig sagen, welche Tür er als nächstes zu öffnen hat? 
 Und naja, testosterongeschwängerte Supersoldaten mit dicken Kalibern in der Hand, die am Ende die Welt retten - wer findet sowas nochmal cool? 13-jährige? Ich finde es eher lächerlich. Beim kürzlich durchgespielten Zelda: A Link between Worlds musste ich im Gegenzug durchaus noch mitdenken.
Naja, zu Weihnachten gab's für mich nen 3DS XL und ich bin von dem Teil begeistert. Geniale Konsole für klein und groß.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Nuallan (23. Januar 2014)

Man munkelt Sony wird kontern und die PS4.1 launchen. Die kommt dann auf over 9000 TFLOPS.


----------



## Voodoo2 (23. Januar 2014)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Man munkelt Sony wird kontern und die PS4.1 launchen. Die kommt dann auf over 9000 TFLOPS.


 

nein 9001
in ISO


----------



## KrHome (23. Januar 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Genau, Nintendo produziert nur für Kinder... Zelda, Mario, Kirby & Co., alles Kinderkacke.  Wer spielt auch schon als Erwachsener auf Nintendoprodukten? *zu meinen "Kinderkonsolen" von SNES bis Wii sowie Gameboy bis 3DS schiel*


 Das Image Kinderkonsole steht seit 25 Jahren. Und es ist nicht unbegründet. Nintendos Systemseller sind seit jeher Spiele für die ganze Familie. Sega hat das 1989 auch erkannt und das MegaDrive als "coole" Alternative vermarktet. Für mich war das SNES damals schon eine Kinderkonsole - und das obwohl ich als es rauskam, selbst gerademal 10 Jahre alt war. 

*@topic:*
Man will uns hier also was von einer PowerPC basierten Konsole mit R9 290 GPU erzählen. Klingt lustig, ist bis auf weiteres aber unbezahlbar. Die GPU ist schon über 400 Quadratmillimeter groß (d.h. größer als die gesammte APU der PS4). Hinzu kommen noch der Octa Core und der Triple Core. Na viel Spaß beim Subventionieren.


----------



## Oberst Klink (23. Januar 2014)

Insgesamt ist das ja ne tolle Geschichte. Einzig das Datum ist falsch, aber sonst ist die Story ganz witzig^^


----------



## SimonG (24. Januar 2014)

Ich habe die Hardware mal analysiert:

*GPU*:
Was da in den Specs beschrieben wird eine eine AMD-Grafikkarte zwischen R9-290 und R9-290X.
_Fazit_:
Für eine Konsole ist diese GPU alleine schon wegen der Abwärme/Lautstärke untauglich. Zu teuer noch dazu.
Trotzdem ist das doch eine der normalsten Komponenten in diesem System.

*CPU (1)*:
Der IBM POWER8 Prozessor ist eine Wucht. Er wird Mitte des Jahres auf den Markt kommen und setzt sehr stark auf schnelle und große Caches und große Speicherbrandbreiten. Ansich typische Eigenschaften für Supercomputer, wo man den Vorgänger POWER7 wohl auch am häufigsten findet (z.B. Watson). Das sieht man auch daran, dass die Standartausfürung 12-Kernig ist. Wobei IBM zusätzlich so etwas, wie HyperThreading einsetzt, mit dem Unterschied, dass jeder Kern bis zu 8 Threads gleichzeitig bedienen kann. Bei der 8-Kernigen Nintendo-Variante wären das dann 64 theoretische Threads.
_Fazit_:
Ein Knaller von Prozessor. Er würde AMDs Jaguar-Kerne, die ja eigentlich für Notebooks entwickelt wurden, in Grund und Boden stampfen.
Günstig ist so eine CPU aber auch nicht und auch überdimensioniert für eine Wohnzimmerkonsole. Wie es mit der Abwärme aussieht kann bis jetzt noch niemand abschätzen.

*CPU (2)*:
Zusätzlich soll es eine PowerPC 750 basierten Co-Prozessor geben mit 3 Kernen. Diese Beschreibung trifft komplett auf das zu, was derzeit noch die WiiU antreibt.
_Fazit_:
Sinn macht dieser Prozessor eigentlich nur um WiiU Spiele auf der neuen Konsole nativ spielen zu können. Der POWER8 kann das nämlich nicht.

*Speicher (1)*:
4 GB DDR4 RAM
_Fazit_: unspektakulär, meines Wissens nach ist GDDR5 trotzdem noch schneller.

*Specher (2)*:
2 GB DDR3 1600 MHz on die
_Fazit_: Das ist spektakulär und vorallem verdammt teuer. 2 GB Speicher direkt auf dem Chip unterzubringen treibt die Siliziumfläche enorm nach oben.
Mit dem POWER8 Prozessor wäre das aber möglich.

*Gesamt-Fazit:*
Was hier versprochen wird ist ein High-End System mit modernster Supercomputer-Technik.
Leider sind die Preise für solche CPUs für mich nicht abschätzbar, da es sich um Sonderanfertigungen handelt, die nicht am freien Markt verfügbar sind.
Fest steht: Sollte diese Konsole je auf den Markt kommen wird sie alles in den Schatten stellen und das nicht nur bei der Leistung, sondern auch beim Preis.
Technisch wäre so eine Konsole aber möglich. Zu Nintendo passt sie allerdings nicht. Nintendos Spiele haben eher gringe Hardwareanforderungen und Dritt-Entwickler stürzen sich gerade auf die Neuauflagen XBox und Playstation.


----------



## freezy94 (24. Januar 2014)

Hinsichtlich der Tatsache, dass die Wii von Nintendo über 100 Millionen mal verkauft wurde und die PS3 im Direktvergleich "nur" rund 80 Millionen mal kann es egal sein, ob nur Kinder Nintendoprodukte kaufen oder nicht. 

Die Wii ist bei den meisten wohl eher eine Familienkonsole und keine "Hardcorezocker"-Sole mit Hitzeproblemen usw.

Was Nintendo auf dem Markt bringt (ich sage vom GBA bis zum DSlite und der Wii) dient nicht nur für Kinder, sondern ist an Familien gerichtet, da ist es auch egal wie "gut" die ach so guten Konsolen sind. Oder könnt ihr lustige Spiele für die ganze Familie spielen? Mein Gott... Die Wii ist nicht für Zocker gedacht, dass man das seit 8 Jahren immer noch nicht auf die Reihe bekommt ist mir unbegreiflich. 

Ich zu meinem Teil kann nur sagen, dass sich die Anschaffung der Wii für mich gelohnt hat, es gab gelungene und lustige Abende. Wenn ich mit meinen Kollegen suchten will, dann habe ich meinen PC, und ja, es ist keine Wii.


----------



## IronAngel (25. Januar 2014)

Zur Zeit halte ich das für unrealistisch, in 4-6 Jahren wären die Specs möglich.


----------



## Hannesjooo (25. Januar 2014)

Das Krasseste Splatterspiel ist immer Noch auf der Wii: Mad World meines Erachtens eins der besten Spiele auf einer Konsole überhaupt. Eigener Style, Hammer Story. 
Real Steal 1 und 2 sind auch nicht zu verachten auf der Wii.
Die Wii als Kinderspielzeig zu betrachten ist, nun ja, süß.

BTT
Warum sollte Nintendo das nicht können? Die WiiU kommt nicht so gut an wie gedacht, leider. Genug Reserven haben sie ja um eine krasse Konsole zu bauen.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (25. Januar 2014)

SimonG schrieb:


> *GPU*:
> Was da in den Specs beschrieben wird eine eine AMD-Grafikkarte zwischen R9-290 und R9-290X.


 
Sie sollten die Konsole Nintendo Kernfusion nennen.


----------



## Locuza (25. Januar 2014)

Hannesjooo schrieb:


> BTT
> Warum sollte Nintendo das nicht können? Die WiiU kommt nicht so gut an wie gedacht, leider. Genug Reserven haben sie ja um eine krasse Konsole zu bauen.


 Weil es krass unrealistisch ist?


----------



## Placebo (25. Januar 2014)

SimonG schrieb:


> Was hier versprochen wird ist ein High-End System mit modernster Supercomputer-Technik.
> Leider sind die Preise für solche CPUs für mich nicht abschätzbar, da es sich um Sonderanfertigungen handelt, die nicht am freien Markt verfügbar sind.
> Fest steht: Sollte diese Konsole je auf den Markt kommen wird sie alles in den Schatten stellen und das nicht nur bei der Leistung, sondern auch beim Preis.
> Technisch wäre so eine Konsole aber möglich.


 
Und wenn du sie einmal anschaltest, hast du dann
- ein glühendes Stück Metall, dass sich langsam durch deine Regalbretter frisst
- oder ein kühles Stück Metall, welches "flüsterleise" durch dein Fenster in Richtung Australien fliegt?


----------



## AsumFace (25. Januar 2014)

Placebo schrieb:


> Und wenn du sie einmal anschaltest, hast du dann
> - ein glühendes Stück Metall, dass sich langsam durch deine Regalbretter frisst
> - oder ein kühles Stück Metall, welches "flüsterleise" durch dein Fenster in Richtung Australien fliegt?


 
Vielleicht hat Nintendo ein Portal zu Neptun entwickelt, was in jede Konsole eingebaut wird und die Chips auf -200°C hält


----------



## belle (25. Januar 2014)

Ich könnte mir als GPU höchstens eine 280X in 20nm vorstellen, mit einer normalen 290 wäre die Konsole ja riesig und sehr teuer.
Ein neues DS inkl. ARM-CPU mit 8 Kernen und mehr RAM ist da realistischer.


----------



## Ryle (25. Januar 2014)

Sind etwas früh dran mit den Aprilscherzen...

Wünschträume von Nintendofanboys. In der Form kann und wird das niemals kommen, außer man hat vor die Marke gleich ganz gegen die Wand zu fahren.


----------



## bofferbrauer (25. Januar 2014)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Nintendo bedient doch die Kinder mit entsprechenden Spielen ... was wollen Kinder mit 4.6 TFLOPS ?


 
Also wenn ich mal Kinder am zocken sehe, zocken dann auch meist CoD und nicht Nintendo. Ist halt viel einfacher (kein scherz, ich habe von einem etwa 10-Jährigem eine solche Antwort bekommen. Nintendos Spiele seien zu schwer zum durchzocken, CoD nicht. Da stellt sich dann schon mal fast die Frage WAS den nun wirklich Kinderkram ist).



Research schrieb:


> Mit ner Power-PC-CPU, ja. Is klar.



Die POWER 8 CPU ist imo noch das Glaubwürdigste gewesen an dem Fake. Tatsächlich gehe ich davon aus der Wii U Nachfolger eine solche verbauen wird. Custom Design natürlich (wie bei Nintendo so üblich, da werden die Chips ja derart angepasst dass man kaum noch was vom Original erkennen kann), aber POWER 8 Basis ist durchaus realistisch für den Wii U Nachfolger. Zumal Nintendo seit dem N64 auf IBM CPUs setzt


----------



## cl55amg (25. Januar 2014)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mal Kinder am zocken sehe, zocken dann auch meist CoD und nicht Nintendo. Ist halt viel einfacher (kein scherz, ich habe von einem etwa 10-Jährigem eine solche Antwort bekommen. Nintendos Spiele seien zu schwer zum durchzocken, CoD nicht. Da stellt sich dann schon mal fast die Frage WAS den nun wirklich Kinderkram ist).


 
Das ist der beste Post den ich hier langem gelesen habe


----------



## KrHome (25. Januar 2014)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mal Kinder am zocken sehe, zocken dann auch meist CoD und nicht Nintendo. Ist halt viel einfacher (kein scherz, ich habe von einem etwa 10-Jährigem eine solche Antwort bekommen. Nintendos Spiele seien zu schwer zum durchzocken, CoD nicht. Da stellt sich dann schon mal fast die Frage WAS den nun wirklich Kinderkram ist).


"Für Kinder" war schon immer synonym zu "uncool" gemeint. Mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad oder Anspruch der Spiele hatte das noch nie was zu tun. 

Mario mit seiner Pieps-Stimme ist nunmal uncool. Link ist ein putziger kleiner Junge in einer quietschbunten Wald- und Wiesenwelt, der immer auf wunderbar jungfräuliche Weise die Welt rettet... usw.

Es kann doch nun wirklich nicht so schwer zu verstehen sein, woher das Image kommt. Dass es auf Nintendo Konsolen auch ab und zu mal was anderes gab (das Resident Evil Remake auf dem GameCube finde ich zum Beispiel extremst geil)... geschenkt!


----------



## cl55amg (25. Januar 2014)

KrHome schrieb:


> Mario mit seiner Pieps-Stimme ist nunmal uncool. Link ist ein putziger kleiner Junge in einer quietschbunten Wald- und Wiesenwelt, der immer auf wunderbar jungfräuliche Weise die Welt rettet... usw.


 
Lustiger weise verwenden viele CoD kiddies (damit meine ich nicht dich, ich kenne dich ja nicht) die Tag und Nacht shooter spielen oft das Wort "uncool" 
Wenn ich mir anschaue was für Leute auf großen Lanparties rumhängen, auf denen die "coolen shooter" gespielt werden, dann sehe ich eine Lexikon reife Definition für "uncool" 

Mario ist wohl die meistverkaufteste Game- Franchise aller Zeiten und gleichzeitig diejenige mit den besten Bewertungen.
Bei Gameranking belegen Mario Games Platz 1 und 3 der Rangliste:
Reviews and News Articles - GameRankings

Glaub mir es gibt viele Menschen, darunter auch viele normale Mädels (kein Gothic, Emu oder ähnliches), die Mario Games sehr cool finden


----------



## Hänschen (25. Januar 2014)

Mario wird wirklich krass schwer gegen Ende, dazu die eingeschnürten Level - deswegen habe ich damals meine Wii wieder verkauft ... war aber voll das billige Plastikdingens, unkaputtbar  ... aber superber Kontroller muss ich schon sagen.

 Aber was nütz es wenn man einen Herzinfarkt kriegt weil das Mario Level so brutal designed ist.


----------



## Locuza (26. Januar 2014)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Die POWER 8 CPU ist imo noch das Glaubwürdigste gewesen an dem Fake. Tatsächlich gehe ich davon aus der Wii U Nachfolger eine solche verbauen wird. Custom Design natürlich (wie bei Nintendo so üblich, da werden die Chips ja derart angepasst dass man kaum noch was vom Original erkennen kann), aber POWER 8 Basis ist durchaus realistisch für den Wii U Nachfolger. Zumal Nintendo seit dem N64 auf IBM CPUs setzt


 Einen Power 8 Custom Chip müsste so extrem kastriert werden, damit er für eine Konsole geeignet wäre. 
Wann hat denn Nintendo einen Chip derart angepasst, dass man ihn noch kaum vom Original erkennen konnte?
Diese Behauptung führt ja auf extreme architektonische Unterschiede hinaus und davon habe ich bei Nintendo seit Gamecube nichts gesehen.


----------



## bofferbrauer (26. Januar 2014)

Hannesjooo schrieb:


> Das Krasseste Splatterspiel ist immer Noch auf der Wii: Mad World meines Erachtens eins der besten Spiele auf einer Konsole überhaupt. Eigener Style, Hammer Story.
> Real Steal 1 und 2 sind auch nicht zu verachten auf der Wii.
> Die Wii als Kinderspielzeig zu betrachten ist, nun ja, süß.




Die Spiele heißen Red Steel, nicht real Steel   und ansonsten geb ich dir recht: Auch die Wii hatte schon durchaus  "Erwachsenespiele". Red Steel, The Conduit, No More Heroes, The House of  the Dead: Overkill, Monster Hunter 3...



> BTT
> Warum sollte Nintendo das nicht können? Die WiiU kommt nicht so gut an wie gedacht, leider. Genug Reserven haben sie ja um eine krasse Konsole zu bauen.


 
Die Werte sind für eine Konsole einfach unrealistisch momentan. Eine solche Konsole würde an die 1000€ kosten, wenn nicht gar mehr. Zudem würde es locker die TDP-Grenzen eines Konsolengehäuses sprengen. Dies ist auch der Grund wieso die aktuellen Konsolen keine High-End Hardware verbaut haben, das ist wirtschaftlich wie wärmetechnisch einfach nicht möglich momentan.



KrHome schrieb:


> "Für Kinder" war schon immer synonym zu "uncool"  gemeint. Mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad oder Anspruch der Spiele hatte das  noch nie was zu tun.
> 
> Mario mit seiner Pieps-Stimme ist nunmal  uncool. Link ist ein putziger kleiner Junge in einer quietschbunten  Wald- und Wiesenwelt, der immer auf wunderbar jungfräuliche Weise die  Welt rettet... usw.
> 
> Es kann doch nun wirklich nicht so schwer zu  verstehen sein, woher das Image kommt. Dass es auf Nintendo Konsolen  auch ab und zu mal was anderes gab (das Resident Evil Remake auf dem  GameCube finde ich zum Beispiel extremst geil)... geschenkt!


 
Dein Post hat mich gleich an eine alte Werbung für Bausparverträge erinnert. "Wie Uncool"


----------



## Hannesjooo (26. Januar 2014)

Red Steal ja hast recht. 
Aber warum nicht wie Xbox360 oder PS3 die sich mit Spielen die Konsole Finanzieren? Waren ja sehr teuer  und bei 500 € Erstbenutzer Preis immer noch nicht Kosten deckend. Image Werbung für IBM und AMD mal eingeschlossen im Preis, plus dem Ansporn und Anspruch von Nintendo wieder Platzhirsch zu sein finde ich es nicht unrealistisch das eine Konsole angeboten die für 500 € verkauft wird und Herstellungskosten im bereich von 800-900 € hat.
Nintendo Hat mit der Wii eine Kostengünstige Konsole Geschaffen die sich am meisten verkauft hat. Die Können das auch andersherum mal machen.
Unrealistisch ja, unmöglich nein.


----------



## Quake2008 (27. Januar 2014)

rocc schrieb:


> Die Spiele waren damals simpel im Hinblick auf Steuerung, Grafik und Gameplay. Würde ein Spiel heute exakt so releast, würde es sich auf dem Markt nicht durchsetzen. _Man_ fordert Grafik, fordert ein innovatives, anspruchsvolles Gameplay und eine bis auf's Äußerste ausgereizte Steuerung (BF4 auf PS4 - da müssen Tasten mehrfach belegt werden). Blicke man zurück auf die ersten Star Wars-Spiele auf der PS1 stellt man fest: Die Controller waren minimal belegt.
> 
> Vielleicht war es eine Mischung aus dieser Simplizität und der psychologischen Erscheinung des Nostalgikers in jedem Menschen (INFO), dass wir alte Spiele in den Himmel loben.


 


Die Spiele waren damals simpel im Hinblick auf Steuerung, Grafik und Gameplay. Würde ein Spiel heute exakt so releast, würde es sich auf dem Markt nicht durchsetzen. _Man_ fordert Grafik, fordert ein innovatives, anspruchsvolles Gameplay.

Das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Wenn ich mir FF7 oder FF8 auf der PS1 anschaue wie Komplex das war. Man konnte 3 Spieler Befehle geben, sich frei auf der Karte bewegen und die Charaktere bis ins Detail ausbauen. 

Und schau dir FF13 an, ich geben nur noch einer Person die Befehle, zwei andere machen worauf Sie grade Lust haben und ich hab nicht mehr die Möglichkeit die Figuren besonders auszubilden oder auszurüsten abgesehen von der Vereinfachung gibt es nur SchlauchLevel. Bald kommt FF 13 lightning Returns das nur noch eine Spiel Figur bietet, laut Test Ruckelt das ganze durchaus stärker und schmälert den Spass.

Ehrlich ich hab die Tage noch Chrono Trigger versucht durchzuzocken, ob auf der PS1 oder Snes spielt keine Rolle und es hat 10 Mögliche Enden, Spielzeit fast unbegrenzt. Da lache ich doch über ein COD das ich in 4 Std durchspiele und spätestens am nächsten Tag vergessen haben. Aber ein richtig gutes Spiel das bleibt auch über Wochen im Kopf hängen und davon gab es zu Zeiten des NES, Snes, PS1 deutlich häufiger als zu unseren Zeiten. Klar hat MS z.B mit dem Erfolgen die Spiel etwas revolutioniert um die Motivation zu steigern.

Klar wird die Messlatte für Grafik immer höher, weil es subjektiv das einzige ist was direkt bemerkt wird, Sound oder Physik etc fällt nicht direkt auf deshalb konzentriert man sich auf die Grafik. So dass auch Story oder Gameplay manchmal den kürzeren ziehen.


----------



## Bl4d3runn3r (27. Januar 2014)

Ich finde neue Hardware wäre ein zweischneidiges Schwert, denn zum einen reicht die Hardwarepower der Wii U für die meisten Nintendo Games in 1080p, aber leider nicht für die Multiplattformer, die sehen dann, wenn sie überhaupt erscheinen, recht altbacken aus.

Die Multiplattform Games wären eigentlich der einzig trifftige Grund warum Nintendo neue Hardware bringen sollte. Ende 2015 wäre ein guter Zeitpunkt, dicke x86 Hardware (auf PS4 Niveau) in 20nm sollte dann möglich sein und dazu noch ein Gamepad mit Full HD Display in 10 Zoll. Und ganz ehrlich, ich würde mir dann auch wieder ne Nintendo Konsole kaufen, ist mir sympatischer als die anderen Hersteller.


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (27. Januar 2014)

Ich wünschte ja es wäre anders aber Nintendo ist ganz schön am Boden. Mario und Zelda sind für mich nach wie vor genial.

Bei der derzeitigen Firmenstrategie wäre es aber für mich eher glaubhaft: neue Konsole von Nintendo - kleiner Würfel der einem per Abo für nur 19,99€ monatlich ermöglicht Spiele (10€ über Üblich) zu kaufen, nach hause streamt und für jedes zweite Spiel "braucht" man selbstverständlich jedesmal einen neuen unnötigen Controller für nur 49,99€.

"Nintendo" ist hier wahlweise mit MS Sony oder xy auszutauschen.

Bedankt Euch bei den pösen Piraten, ist leider alternativlos so oder wir gehen alle zugrunde.


----------



## EvilCloud86 (27. Januar 2014)

Locuza schrieb:


> Es ist natürlich eine lustige Geschichte.
> Also Fake.


 
Abwarten wer weiß welches Eisen NINTENDO noch im Feuer hat.

Glaube die haben so langsam die Schnauze voll ständig mit Ihren Konsolen gegen diese Konkurrenz zu verlieren 

Gönnen würde ich es Ihnen das die mal was krasses raus hauen!!


----------



## Galford (27. Januar 2014)

Ist doch ganz einfach:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quake2008 (27. Januar 2014)

Ich hab mir weder die Ps4 noch die One gekauft zu viele Kinderkrankheiten. kaum Spiele und erstmal nur Aussicht auf Mainstream. Wenn die eine neue Konsole bringen die eine Leistung wiederspiegelt bei der ich sagen kann Jup das reicht dicke. Dann kauf ich das Teil sofort. Ich kaufe mir für einige Spiele einen PC der mehr als 1000 Euro kostet dann zahl ich auch 600 für eine Konsole die super Spiele zaubert.


----------



## SaftSpalte (27. Januar 2014)

> Die PS 1&2 + XBox1 waren für mich totale Flops



ps1 war mit abstand einer der besten konsolen . bzw dreamcast ... die ps2 und ps3 sowie die ps4 ---------> Total uncool und langweilig 

Die erste nintendo 
super nintendo 
dreamcast 
Playstation 1 

Top Konsolen und die werden auch bis zu meinem tod nicht getoppt . das ist sicher ! 

Ich als nicht mehr Konsolen besitzer sage : die Konsolen früher waren die besseren PC´s   was heute absolut nicht mehr der fall ist 


sicher ist mal : ohne nintendo ---> keine sony playstation und ohne playstation keine X-box .. fertig


----------



## Da_Vid (27. Januar 2014)

rocc schrieb:


> Die Spiele waren damals simpel im Hinblick auf Steuerung, Grafik und Gameplay. Würde ein Spiel heute exakt so releast, würde es sich auf dem Markt nicht durchsetzen.


 
Ein Spiel mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad eines Final Fantasy 7, 8 ect heute neu released würde kaum neue Anhänger finden weils 90% nicht schafft auch nur ein halbes mal durchzuspielen... Brauchst ja nur in den Steam Achievments vergleich wie viele Leute die heutigen Spiele überhaupt auf leicht durchspielen... Es ist oft nicht mal ein 2 stelliger % Bereich - und mit steigendem Schwierigkeitsgrad wirds immer weniger.... So viel zu Anspruchsvolles Gameplay. ausgereizte Steuerung... Würdest du Spiele wie Assassins Creed als Anspruchsvoll betiteln? Taste gedrückt halten, nur in die richtige Richtung halten und jedes Hindernis wird automatisch überwunden...  Oder ein Tomb Raider, Crysis, CoD gar ein BF? Anspruch in jeder Hinsicht sucht man im letzten Jahrzehnt eher vergeblich.


----------



## rocc (28. Januar 2014)

Da_Vid schrieb:


> Ein Spiel mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad eines Final Fantasy 7, 8 ect heute neu released würde kaum neue Anhänger finden weils 90% nicht schafft auch nur ein halbes mal durchzuspielen... Brauchst ja nur in den Steam Achievments vergleich wie viele Leute die heutigen Spiele überhaupt auf leicht durchspielen... Es ist oft nicht mal ein 2 stelliger % Bereich - und mit steigendem Schwierigkeitsgrad wirds immer weniger.... So viel zu Anspruchsvolles Gameplay. ausgereizte Steuerung... Würdest du Spiele wie Assassins Creed als Anspruchsvoll betiteln? Taste gedrückt halten, nur in die richtige Richtung halten und jedes Hindernis wird automatisch überwunden...  Oder ein Tomb Raider, Crysis, CoD gar ein BF? Anspruch in jeder Hinsicht sucht man im letzten Jahrzehnt eher vergeblich.



Nein, ein AC ist wahrlich nicht konzentrationsraubend.
Auch ein Battlefield zu spielen ist nicht schwierig, es zu meistern dagegen schon. Es gibt einen gewaltigen Unterschied zwischen Mainstream- und Ambitionsspieler. Und auch von diesen gibt es genug, auch wenn sie meist als Cheater verschrien werden. Zu behaupten BF wäre nicht schwierig, gleicht der Auffassung, "Counter-Strike in der ESL" und "Counter-Strike gegen Easy-Bots" seien ambivalent.

Psychologisch nachgewiesen bleibt es Fakt, dass der Mensch vergangene Dinge besser in Erinnerung behält. Wie oft denkt man an eine vergangene Situation zurück und denkt sich: "Ach, so schlimm war das doch gar nicht!"? Man verliert die Distanz und filtert negative Aspekte. Dabei fühlt man sich subjektiv dennoch gereift.
Dieses Verhalten reflektiert sich in Spielen wieder. Diesen Fakt kann man so nicht aus der Welt schaffen.

Auch dein Verhalten ist psychologisch filetierbar: Du glaubst, dich einer Gruppe von Menschen anhängen zu können, indem ihr eine Meinung zu einem Thema vertretet. Dadurch herrscht Zusammenhalt - eine Ware, die jeder Mensch gutheißt. Diese Gruppe zeichnet sich voralldem dadurch aus, dass sie die ihnen passenden Argumente deutlich überbewertet und Verfechter der Gegenposition bei Ausschweifungen und Angriff auf ihre Meinung (sprich: auf ihre Gruppe) verbal degradiert. Auch dieses Verhalten ist menschlich. Das haben du, ich und jeder andere hier im Forum täglich. Aber es ist nicht zu verleumden.
Um auf den Punkt zu kommen: Was sich heute Core-Gamer schimpft, ist die Mainstream-Gruppe der jüngeren Geschichte. Sie agiert innerhalb der gesellschaftlichen Konventionen ohne abgesprochene, dennoch offensichtliche Verbrüderung.


----------

